# My Betta



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright. Ive finally got the tanks set up and the filters baffled enough all my betta are now in their homes! I have some rock I will add and some silk plants later. Still no names for all of them either haha

Here are the males. 




















Mickey









Leo









And the females

Princess 









Dora(shes in with Leo now in preparation to spawn hopefully)









And everyone together


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cute setup, but the spawning tank looks small. How big is it? Nice bettas.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's just his normal tank. I'm not really "trying" to spawn them but if they do I have a 10g and a 5g I can move them too.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You will want to prepare for a spawn anyways. You should have the cash to buy live cultures and jars.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Got it all lined up. Wife is a nurse so their lab cups are the same size as betta cups. And foo is no issue. If heyday decide to spawn I am ready to take care of them


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

There so cute! Nice tanks!


----------

